# Very strange centipede



## dennisjnh (Jun 29, 2009)

Over the last week I have seen two of these very strange but magnificient creatures.  I live on the big island of Hawai'i. The centipede was about an inch long with an orangeish-brown body. However, the legs and head were a brilliant neon blue.  I have heard these are more poisonous than normal centipedes. I have no prior experience with them so I'm just saying probably bastardized knowledge, but hey.  Any thoughts?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 29, 2009)

Did it look (kinda) like this?:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29847562@N00/2748770810/in/photostream/

Sounds like a juvenile Scolopendra subspinipes.


----------



## dennisjnh (Jun 29, 2009)

Not particularly. but this may be because the legs become duller as they mature? The ones I saw had cyan legs, a direct contrast to their orange bodies.  The legs were the color of the question mark emoticon you see under reply boxes.

It also seems weird that I saw two of almost the exact same size in two places 20 miles apart. Do they have a set "mating season?" One was at a friends house in gravel we were clearing, the second was at the beach (rocky, dirt beach, not sand).


----------



## dennisjnh (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah, I was reading more up on them. You were correct, sir.  The adults are reddish-brown but the young have blue legs.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## pavel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah the memories!  Wish I had been able to keep a few back when I lived on Oahu in the days of my youth.  Alas, if I had tried, my mother surely would have killed me!  LOL  _So unreasonable _... she would not even let me keep a cane spider or two.  :}


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow! That is a beautiful centipede! Are those available in the hobby? I want one! I would pay for one of those, very very nice....:worship:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2009)

Hawaii isn't allowing export of their natives, which sucks because everyone I've ever talked to from Hawaii said that these are considered a pest.  Looks like you'll have to smuggle it in your underwear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Burns (Jun 30, 2009)

Hawaii motto is leave a snake and take a centipede.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 30, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Hawaii isn't allowing export of their natives, which sucks because everyone I've ever talked to from Hawaii said that these are considered a pest.  Looks like you'll have to smuggle it in your underwear


Scolopendra are introduced invasives in Hawaii. They protect alien invasives? (Wouldn't be a shock, my state protects the European wall lizard.)


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't realize they were introduced.  I should amend the "natives" statement & say that 'to my knowledge', Hawaii isn't allowing export of any fauna/flora not expressly raised for export.  That is more of a blanket statement- the truth may be that under some circumstances/permits/red tape, some creatures may be removed, but I seriously doubt it would be for the purposes we seek.  My state often lists the same species under one agency as "invasive", while they're "threatened" under another agency.  I can only assume that Hawaii is prone to this sort of nonsense as well...


----------



## venwu225 (Jul 1, 2009)

what the heck...that is my photo...haha.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 1, 2009)

venwu225 said:


> what the heck...that is my photo...haha.


He posted a link to it, not the photo itself. Is that an issue? :?


----------



## Travis K (Jul 1, 2009)

Draiman said:


> He posted a link to it, not the photo itself. Is that an issue? :?


The "haha" would suggest flattery.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful pede.Does anyone information there size and care of 
these pedes.That is going on my want list.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 1, 2009)

had them in the past,they don't get big,about 6" easy to care for,someone on AB was selling them years back. these are very close to the indo.blacktips that i have.very cool pede:clap:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 2, 2009)

Hay Pete, 
If you see them for sale let me know.I really like that pede and would like to 
get a couple.If any body else knows were to get them please make a post. 
Thank you.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 2, 2009)

did it look like this? if so its otostigmus scaber. this one was collected  on maui near the Iao valley



















John


----------



## pandinus (Jul 2, 2009)

or maybe like these guys


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow- cool terminals & vaguely Alipes-like body!  That 2nd set of pix- your clutch?  What species?


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 2, 2009)

John,
are you going to have those pedelings for sale?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 2, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> John,
> are you going to have those pedelings for sale?


I 2nd that:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 2, 2009)

I third that.That is a interesting looking pede.I'm going to do some research 
to find out what it is.If anyone knows.Please make a post.Let us know if are 
going to sell the pedelings.Great pede.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 2, 2009)

Those peedling pics look familiar, I think it's old(?) and the pedes would have been gone a long time ago(?)  Nice blingbling pic though either way!:clap:


----------



## pandinus (Jul 6, 2009)

the pedelings in the pics were hawaiian mahogany S.s. supspinipes pedelings that i was selling about 2 or 3 years ago that i tried to sell, but no one bought. gave some to some of the pede breeders i was in contact with at the time. the rest died during a tragic accident in my collection and the mother followed soon after. was a real shame. i wanted very much for this species to be propogated in the US and become a staple species.




John


----------



## Kimberly wright (Nov 7, 2018)

This little guy was just crawling in my house.. freaked my little girl out and then freaked me out cause I never seen one with this pretty blue color.. but he’s dead now..

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 7, 2018)

Dawn of the dead thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 7, 2018)

Kimberly wright said:


> This little guy was just crawling in my house.. freaked my little girl out and then freaked me out cause I never seen one with this pretty blue color.. but he’s dead now..


It’s a young scolopendra subspinipes most likely. Could you live and let live next time? These creatures are quite wonderful and are not inclined to harm you for no reason.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Nov 7, 2018)

Pilau kine killin da centipedes.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 8, 2018)

Sometimes I find it strange that people are often unafraid and often seem proud to display photos of a dead centipede or spider they killed and yet they would be ashamed to post pictures of a mammal senselessly murdered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

